# Windows 8 Error Code: 0x0000005D



## Buckeye80

Your PC needs to restart.
Please hold down the power button.
Error Code: 0x0000005D
Parameters: 0x030F0209
0x756E6547
0x49656E69
0x6C65746E

I get this error after installing Windows 8 onto our family desktop PC. The PC is a Sony PCV-RS420 and is has all the requirements for Windows 8.

I checked with the Coreinfo tool to see if it supports NX and PAE and i saw it said "Supports No-bit execution" so i thought that meant it did. Later i learned that it needed to say a "*" instead of a dash "-" for it to support it. I do not recall if it had the asterisk. 

The PC had Windows XP Home Edition with 1.5GB Ram. I backed up all the personal files and then ran the setup for Windows 8. It said i meet all the requirement but i cannot get past this error screen after installation. I did not find anything regarding NX in the BIOS menu. 

Where should i go from here? I dont want to be stuck with a PC that wont work now and I just had lost $40 out the window.

If my PC is not supported, is there a way i could get Windows 8 onto my personal laptop, and then maybe get Windows 7 onto the PC?


----------



## Junior777

You need to make sure your trying to install Windows 8 32 Bit as you do not meet the requirements for 64 Bit.


----------



## Buckeye80

Since my computer was made in 02 before pentium put no bit execution in their pentium 4's i would assume i wouldn't be able to install windows 8 either way.


----------



## Junior777

If you want to run Windows 8 on your PC, here's what it takes:

Processor: 1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster with support for PAE, NX, and SSE2 (more info)

RAM: 1 gigabyte (GB) (32-bit) or 2 GB (64-bit)

Hard disk space: 16 GB (32-bit) or 20 GB (64-bit)

Graphics card: Microsoft DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM driver


Source

You qualify for the 32 Bit version without a doubt. I am guessing it could be the PAE, NX and SSE2 requirements that are not met posted about here:

What is PAE, NX, and SSE2 and why does my PC need to support them to run Windows 8?


----------



## dgere

same for me i was trying to emulate win 8


----------

